# Best Full Tower Under $100?



## CorsairX (Nov 17, 2009)

Whats the best cooling tower for under $100?


----------



## zithe (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197&cm_re=haf-_-11-119-197-_-Product


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2009)

I assume you mean a case versus a cooler for the price you listed. Sort of a Antec 900 knock off, but has promise for cooling.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517006

Didnt see the 922, damn it...lol   Go for that one.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

zithe said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197&cm_re=haf-_-11-119-197-_-Product



Definitely this, or if you can find it, a HAF 932 (possibly on Black Friday) or used.
CM HAF cases are awesome!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 17, 2009)

CM Storm Scout, one of these Lian Li Lancool cases, the previously mentioned HAF 922, or whatever. Just browse Newegg and I'm sure you'll find one that you like.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a HAF 922 you will be extremely happy with it its got lots of room and has great cable management and cooling i would 100% go with the 922


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of mid tower posted here.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010&Tpk=N82E16811103010

I'd buy that one.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2009)

Check out CM's refurbs HERE


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

haf 932 is a case you will have for years to come.. 

best $140 container ive ever bought...

R2D2 would walk around with a boner if he saw this thing..


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice deal here, full tower also.

AZZA Solano 
65$ after rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank You guys.

After comparing all the cases in the posted links, I have decided that I will get the HAF 922. I will keep an eye on the HAF 932 for lower prices but so far 922.


----------



## Jeffredo (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133011

Actually a full tower and not a mid.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2009)

Look decent but don't have any experience with Enermax cases.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811124121

I know their power supplies rock.


----------

